# Wet/Dry Vacuum Filters & Bags



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

As a homeowner/hobbiest I've never spent a lot of money on wet/dry vacs - buy one that is at a good price and I have room for (currently have a small shop). I think about 3 vacs ago had a bag and I recall it was a pain in the butt and something else to buy. I usually just go with the foam or pleated paper filter and haven't had a motor fry on me - just clean them regularly. Heavier users or things like a lot of drywall dust may change that.

If you are looking at a smaller one and plan to do any amount of wet use, some have a very small capacity before they trip the float switch.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

Wouldn't it blow dust out the exhaust if the bag is not in place?


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

sestivers said:


> Wouldn't it blow dust out the exhaust if the bag is not in place?


Hopefully the filter on the bottom of the motor would prevent that.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

sestivers said:


> Wouldn't it blow dust out the exhaust if the bag is not in place?


Without any type of filter at all, yes; but many have a foam and/or pleated paper filter. Anything finer than the filter is designed to trap will get through.


----------



## CrazyGuy (Nov 18, 2017)

It depends on what you are using it for. If blowing a little dust around isn't and issue, no bag is needed as the paper filter will be adequate. If you will be vacuuming up fine dust or if you are vacuuming an area that needs to stay clean, then use a bag in addition to the filter. When sucking up water, then use the foam filter ONLY. Also, they have different types of bags for different situations (coarse dirt, fine dust, etc.)


----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

The Rigid brand shop vacs are pretty good. I wouldn't get a cheapie unless you really don't use it much.

I always use the pleated filter and a bag. The bags will pay for themselves in extending the life of the pleated filter.


----------



## Koa (May 13, 2017)

If you have a pleated filter then no bag is necessary. Depending on size of vac, Cleanstream makes a Goretex pleated wet/dry filter that pretty much lasts forever, and super easy to clean. They are way more expensive ($40.) but last much longer. You might take a look at Vacmaster vacs. I don’t own one since I already have three vac, one with a Oneida Dust Deputy (your vacs filter pretty much will stay clean). The cool thing about Vacmaster they have a Bluetooth switch on hose end to control vac on/off, plus comes with a similar style, as Cleanstream, filter. Also, all accessories are included and wall mountable. A wheel kit is available for $20. Amazon sells them also. They do get discounted if you’re not in a hurry. Best price I’ve seen is about $70 when Costco had them a couple of years ago.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Vacmast...3128506-_-BRT_Product_Hero_01&et_rid=43757031


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

I've had a Craftsman 16 gal. wet/dry with a paper filter for forty some years now, and have never bought a new filter, just clean the old one now and them, still works like a champ, and the price is still right.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I have a Rigid brand vacuum which has a cylindrical filter. I have not had any issues with dust coming out of the exhaust.


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

Ridgid is the way to go if you're buying a new vac. Bagless is also the way to go when you have a lot of bigger crud to pick up. 
I usually run without the bag unless I'm working on something where lead paint may be present. Then it's a HEPA filter and a bag as the minimum.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Buying a shop vac, make sure you check out the db rating. My old Sop-Vac brand vacuum was so loud I could not use it without putting on hearing protection first. The good vacs are much quieter.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks for all replies. 

Ended up buying a Maximum 19L. It was on sale and the Maximum branded stuff 
seems to be good. For everyone outside Canada, Maximum is an in store brand at 
Canadian Tire and it was introduced 10-20rys ago and is the highest quality of 
their in store brands. Not sure if Job Mate is exclusive to CT but it seems to be their
lowest quality brand. I also like the Job Mate line but for things like drill bit sets. 

Used the vac to pick up a small amount of water with foam filter and also to pick 
up small amount of fine dust from sanded concrete based self leveling floor patch
with the pleated filter and w/o the bag. Worked well for both. 

I don't work for, or have any other non-customer connections with the brands/store above. 

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/maximum-portable-wet-dry-vacuum-19-l-0540251p.html


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

CodeMatters said:


> Thanks for all replies.
> 
> Ended up buying a Maximum 19L. It was on sale and the Maximum branded stuff
> seems to be good. For everyone outside Canada, Maximum is an in store brand at
> ...


That's the one I have. It seems to do what I need, is light and doesn't take up a lot of space. I haven't had to use it wet, yet.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

On the bag thing...

I learned a trick from a magazine... maybe Family Handyman?? I don't remember, but I think it's also posted on here somewhere. Anyway...

* Take the expensive dry vac bag and cut off one end of it.
* Fold over the ends a couple of times.
* Use a pair of those strong binder clips to close up the end.

You can get dozens of uses out of it, just emptying the contents into the trash. It's a little bit of a hassle and you have to take care to not get the dust everywhere, but saves tons of $$$ on bags. The only exception is if you're picking up bad stuff. (Maybe like lots of sharp pieces or something potentially nasty you'd rather just dump right out.)

If the bags seem expensive at $3 - $4 each, it's a lot less bad when you use them 5 - 10 times or more.


----------

